# Fiorenzato Doge 63 burr removal help please



## ggbinks (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi there.

I have just bought a Fiorenzato Doge 63 burr grinder. I want to remove the burrs from the body of the grinder so that I can clean them.

Can anyone confirm please, is it just a matter of turning the top collar anticlockwise?

Also I am not sure if I am allowed to ask, but has anyone got a spare beans hopper and doser lid for sale also please?

Thanks in advance ☺


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Turn anti clockwise and lift off


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Turn anti clockwise and lift off


 Correction turn clockwise and lift off


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

It is the getting it back in that can sometimes be a pain. If you get any coffee in the threads it makes things super difficult.


----------



## ggbinks (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks El carajilo and Black Cat Coffee, very much appreciate your help ☺


----------

